# What team will pick up TREK?



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

Im relatively uninformed about all the Pro Tour changes, and it seems like this is a transitional year... With all of the teams folding: 

1: Will Trek be represented with a Team? 
2: Will that team be invited to the TDF 2008?


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Asthana..*

I'd say Asthana. Didn't BMC say they were through with them?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Maybe slipstream.

I somehow don't see Trek signing up with Astana.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Levis is going to Asthana*

Would Trek do this for only one race?

More picture from the ToM here
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107817


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> Maybe slipstream.
> 
> I somehow don't see Trek signing up with Astana.


Slipstream confirmed they are with Felt for at least one more year.

Trek may go with a domestic sponsorship for a year until Slipstream goes Protour in 2009.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

jd3 said:


> Would Trek do this for only one race?
> 
> More picture from the ToM here
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107817


Yes they would. They have money too so no surprises here.

Though I wonder why the Vuelta squad, or at least, Jason McCartney uses the older Madone SSL instead of the new Madones with OCLV Red (ok the Tour guys used the OCLV Black, Madone 5.2 coz the OCLV Red series wasn't ready in time for the tour)

:idea:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Mootsie said:


> Slipstream confirmed they are with Felt for at least one more year.
> 
> Trek may go with a domestic sponsorship for a year until Slipstream goes Protour in 2009.


Oh I didn't know that. Yeah maybe for another year perhaps.

I honestly feel that Trek would be back in the Pro Tour very soon as they would wanna expand their market. Given that, they may go to Astana but I doubt it. Probably another European team or so. Unless Johan signs with Astana maybe? Hmm...


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

*Taking a year off...........*

At teh time of Disco's "retirement" announcement, comments were solicited from Trek....

...in a nutshell:....they are taking the year off to look at things.....

IMHO, this is code for waiting to see what happens w/ Slipstream...It would be to their advantage to be associated with an American team, one that is clean & wins...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

bonkmiester said:


> At teh time of Disco's "retirement" announcement, comments were solicited from Trek....
> 
> ...in a nutshell:....they are taking the year off to look at things.....
> 
> IMHO, this is code for waiting to see what happens w/ Slipstream...It would be to their advantage to be associated with an American team, one that is clean & wins...


Word. :thumbsup:

I think so too. Meanwhile, they could get a one year deal with a domestic team too.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

jd3 said:


> Would Trek do this for only one race?


yes they would. a custom paint job is an easy upgrade to a blank frame. they certainly knew that Levi or George were viable options to win, so the paint job was knocked up early and put on the bike for ToM.


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> Word. :thumbsup:
> 
> I think so too. Meanwhile, they could get a one year deal with a domestic team too.


...TREK doesn't need a "deal"...they will sell just as many bikes without one, and without the expense of sponsoring & supplying a team....


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

bonkmiester said:


> ...TREK doesn't need a "deal"...they will sell just as many bikes without one, and without the expense of sponsoring & supplying a team....


Maybe if the 2 of us formed a 'team', they'd sponsor us.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

jd3 said:


> Would Trek do this for only one race?


Yes...scroll down to near the bottom and read "A New Bike" and work your way back up the page. 

https://trekroad.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/09/14/dsc00765_2.jpg

This bike is a gift to Levi from Trek.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Who cares?

I don't watch cycling just to see a particular brand of bikes being rode.


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> Maybe if the 2 of us formed a 'team', they'd sponsor us.


...you would have to change your avatar, otherwise people might take my screen name the wrong way...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

bonkmiester said:


> ...TREK doesn't need a "deal"...they will sell just as many bikes without one, and without the expense of sponsoring & supplying a team....


Then why give away 60-70 bikes/year?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

bonkmiester said:


> ...you would have to change your avatar, otherwise people might take my screen name the wrong way...


 

LOL

I could re-use my 'blue' train avatar. Now let's go get some sponsorship deals!!


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

hayaku said:


> Then why give away 60-70 bikes/year?



...the relevance of your question about a consumer promotion to this discussion of ProTour Sponsorships escapes me, you will need to restate, clarify and expand your question if you desire further dialogue...


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

If Johann and Levi both end up at Astana (who has no bike sponsor) ... why wouldn't Trek want to be associated with them?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> If Johann and Levi both end up at Astana (who has no bike sponsor) ... why wouldn't Trek want to be associated with them?



I'd say my 2 cents here, but my post would be deleted like it was in the other thread.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

bas said:


> I'd say my 2 cents here, but my post would be deleted like it was in the other thread.


So sayyy it already!!!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> If Johann and Levi both end up at Astana (who has no bike sponsor) ... why wouldn't Trek want to be associated with them?


Because Trek's mass market target audience would say "As- who?"


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

thats a good point. trek and discovery were a good "all american" pair.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> So sayyy it already!!!


Um, don't. There is an entire forum for members to lob doping allegations and various theories. Feel free to start a thread there. Until then no doping hijacks.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

bonkmiester said:


> ...the relevance of your question about a consumer promotion to this discussion of ProTour Sponsorships escapes me, you will need to restate, clarify and expand your question if you desire further dialogue...


I understand. No further discussion required...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Disco/Postal+Lance was perfect for Trek but in the absence of perfect they might have to settle for a similar deal to what Specialized, Cannondale and Cervelo have. If Johan, Levi, possibly Contador (going full circle in a way) go to Astana the the deal would be too good to pass on.


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

Did Discovery end the sponsorship of the Marco Polo Continental Team, too?

MP rides Trek and is sponsored by a bunch of old Disco sponsors. They'll still have some higher-up UCI sponsorships...and I hope Astana picks 'em up.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Like Bill Murray said in Meatballs...*

It Just Doesn't Matter!!


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

It's not "what team will pick up Trek" but what team Trek will pick.......


----------

